# Question about my surround sound - not sure what connection to use for tv



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello!

My family recently re-did the whole family room. We got a new TV as well. And a blue-ray player. We did however keep our surround sound system from 7+ years ago...
So getting to the question:

How do I hook up the TV to the reciever in order to use the surround sound? MY TV HAS outputs for Red and White analog audio AND Optical. Below is everything the surround sound receiver has.

After the TV is all set.. I will then need to know how to hook up my blue-ray player to the receiver. The BLUE RAY player ONLY has an hdmi port in the back.












This whole surround sound was put in like I said 7+ years ago. I am good with computer.. But it seems I need alot more practice/info on audio stuff smile.gif
Any help is greatly appreciated!!


Reciever model: STR K740P



(It came as a package so I don't believe there is much info about it)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The BR player should go directly to the TV using the HDMI connections. 

If you play other sources - say a cable box - then the digital out of the cable box should go to the digital in of the TV. 

Then from the Digital out of the TV to the Digital in of the receiver. 

You may have to go into the menu of the TV and tell it to export audio via digital.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not likely to function the way that you want.

The TV optical output is likely only stereo unless you are using the TV's internal tuner for broadcast TV. So you can use the analog (red/white RCA) stereo output or the optical port, both should output a stereo signal. You won't, however, get surround sound.

For surround sound, you will need a new receiver with HDMI inputs. All of your devices connect via HDMI to the AVR (Audio/Video Receiver), and output from the AVR by HDMI to the TV. 

HDMI is also the ONLY way to take advantage of the new HD audio soundtracks present on Blu-Ray discs.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If you bought a new TV, and it's at least 1080P, I agree with Dogg. A new HDMI surround sound receiver will make the system easier to use/set up, and you'll be able to take full advantage of all the content available. A new HDMI receiver will act as an audio and video source switch.

With your existing gear, connecting the BR player to TV via HDMI, and the TV optical out to the receiver should work if you have the ability to turn the internal speakers of the display off. At best it's only simulated surround sound, and more likely only stereo.

I re-did the A/V in our family room recently and went with a 7.1 SS and PLiiZ speaker placement. It was well worth the additional investment. If you already have wiring in place for the speakers, swapping out the new components will be easy.


----------

